# Pesticide Study and Survey



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

I've been reading reports about pesticides and who controls their production, how and where they are distributed, and how they are used. I'm wondering if it's all true so I would like to get some feedback from everyone here since we represent such a diverse area.

In the following thread would you please put the region of the US or Canada where you live, type/chemical of the pesticide, manufacturer and how often you apply it? 

Sincerely

Chris


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

I dont have a farm and dont use any kind of pesticides. Sorry I couldnt help out.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

Thanks anyways! For the record even if your just using them in your garden I'm curious as well.


----------



## tsakirakos (Feb 20, 2008)

*north america?*

hey there. i don't think i can help you. my farm is in greece...a few thousands miles away from there.
if i can hel just tell me.Bye


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

I used to be a certified organic grower, so I'm pretty careful about what I use. 

Most caterpillars can be controlled with BT (bacillus thuringus) with no hazard to other organisms. The controlled species include cabbage loopers, tent worms and tomato horn worms.

Cube root powder (rotenone) and pyrethrins (pyrethrum is the one made from certain chrysanthemums, very short shelf life makes it difficult to use agriculturally) will usually control other pests, but sometimes sabidilla is needed for squash bugs and stink bugs. A search on the internet will provide the appropriate non-chemical pesticide for various species.

Pyrethrins are hard to find, but are available in Bronco equine fly spray and includes citronella. I usually mix it with some diluted permethrin to stretch the supply. Pyrethroids are safer than a lot of other pesticides, but not as safe as natural occurring pyrethrum.


----------



## ncg45 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Pesticides*

Only have a small garden, but this year we are trying to be 'organic' and not use any sort of pesticides. In prior years I've used 'Sevin Dust' and a Malathion spray to control pests and insects.


----------



## ShovelheadDan (Aug 14, 2008)

Don't have a farm nor a garden so I don't use them either. I use my tractor to pull a bush hog and a finish mower.


----------



## Deerlope (Nov 26, 2009)

I garden but I am strickly organic.


----------



## NutmegCT (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a half acre vegetable garden, plus several acres of rye, potato, squash, corn. Don't use any pesticides at all, but I do use pest repellents. I use black walnut leaf, chopped onion, hops leaf, elder leaf, and dock, all as solutions in water as a spray. No toxicity, but very effective. I make the repellents myself, and apply daily for about a week until the insects have "moved away".

By the way, I assume by pesticide you mean something which kills insects, not larger animals. I use other controls for those, but don't consider them pesticides.

Hope this helps.
Tom in Connecticut


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

My dad and I have a small 120 acre dairy farm here in Wisconsin. The only spraying we do is on the corn ground, and that's mostly herbicide. We do use the Triple Stack on the corn as we are corn-on-corn this year with the BT and YG traits along with the RR trait. We don't have too many issues with bugs here, which is surprising, seeing as we are located next to a swamp and are 4 miles from the Brillion Wildlife Area which is mostly wetlands and swamp. I have used Dragon Dust with Copper to eliminate some blight and other issues in the garden. Try to keep the sprays off the garden as much as possible, but I do use them when necessary.


----------



## two guns (Jun 7, 2007)

Holster pesticide


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I used them in the past here in Tn but its been 9 or 10 years because i have went organic as well.


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

Bordeaux mixture contains copper and is very effective as a fungicide. Micronized sulfur is another good fungicide and will help combat brown rot somewhat in peaches and other stone fruits.

Scale can be controlled with dormant oil, aphids and spider mites are controlled with soaps (that doesn't mean Ivory!).

Here's an old picture of some of what we tilled (Satoh Beaver was used with a 48" tiller) in the 1980s.


----------



## dourobob (Dec 7, 2009)

*Not here*

Certified Organic here - no pesticides


----------



## PoPatt (Dec 26, 2009)

2 small gardens, one in the Fox Valley and one in the UP of MI. No pesticides used at all. Not trying to be organic just works out that way


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We don't use pesticide at all Dugout. Sorry.


----------



## NutmegCT (Jun 6, 2009)

As an aside, I'd think one really interesting thing would be to learn what folks use to control pests instead of pesticides. Pesticides can be organic, right?

Tom


----------



## sandlapper (Nov 19, 2009)

I stared Bee Keeping and have quit using pestices. They are hard enough to keep heathly as it is.


----------



## Stryker777 (Sep 17, 2008)

We only use Sevin dust on our trees when the japanese beetles invade. This year they are really bad. Lost 90% or more of our peaches already. We are in Central US. Normally we do not have to use anything. It is a sad thing that the japanese beetles are getting so far out of hand.


----------



## b52c130 (Aug 26, 2008)

Northern New Jersey - Home Owner. Just use "Preen" in the early Spring to control weeds. Thanks, and I hope that your survey works out. NJDale


----------



## Derwin Lee Self (Mar 17, 2008)

*pesticide survey*

don't use pesticides- but I AM trying to find an Herbicide that will kill arrowweed.


----------



## damnoldyankee (Feb 28, 2009)

I use Malathion-5 to control ticks,stick bugs and other bitting insects, I chose this because after it dries it will not hurt the pets and other critters that use the back yard. I apply it as needed.
For weed control I use Round up. I have found the this product works best for me, it knox down most unwanted growth and keeps it clear.


----------



## wjheim (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry but I don't use any pesticides.


----------



## ugotit33 (May 26, 2008)

*Pesticides*

I'm a home grown gardener for 35 years a vegatarian for 41 years.
I have never used any chemicals on my land or plants.
I grow my own food to eat and store for the winter.
I plant 50 lbs of potato ( 400 plants ) , 100 tom plants and lots of other stuff.
If you keep your soil in good shape no need of chems.
I put in lime, ashes from my wood stove, some dry sheep ****.
If you want to save your plants get after the guys who spray the 
earth with chemtrails from the large jets.
Just my point of view
I;m in my 70th year BRO


----------



## bearbon (Nov 4, 2007)

Sevin for tick control, Schultz Expert for general bugs, Bayer Advanced for rose mites, Ortho Bug-Geta for slugs/snails, Raid flea control, and I'd use Chlordane and DDT if I could get it! Organic - pfffft..


----------



## Cornhusker (Dec 27, 2009)

ok im on the exact opposite of everyone here...Im out for 100% kill every time I spray

IM in Central Illinois. I spray....

For bugs, fungicide and defoliant...respectively

Mustang Max EC
Warrior II w/ zeon technology

Quadris
Headline

Defol 750

for Herbicide...I use almost anything you can think of besides Roundup
heres a few examples

Impact, Atrizine, Harness X-tra, Cinch ATZ, Prowl H2O, Laudis, Callisto, Option, Ignite or Liberty, and the list goes on....


----------



## Puttin (Aug 2, 2009)

About 1/8 acre Garden this year and equal small Orchard. South East Missouri hills.

Some companion planting and healthy plants to begin with always helps.

Depending on the pest.

General use Hydrogen Peroxide and sugar. 1 cup ea mixed till sugar dissolves then added to gallon of water and spray.

Potato Beetles, Squash Bugs and Japanese Beetles. Dust with Diatamatious Earth and / or wood ash. Hand pick for bug juice. Whiz up bugs with a touch of molasses in water. Ferment a day or two. Strain and spray. 

White Fly. Neem Oil / soap spray. Alternate with Garlic spray.

That’s about it this year.


----------



## Bri (Sep 23, 2003)

I've got severe allergies, especially to chemicals. It's not life-altering, but I just have to be careful, that's all. As such, I cannot use anything like this (that is, apply it myself), and I cannot have it used near my house (or at least that's what my allergy Dr. tells me). 

I don't seem to have problems if neighbors use anything around their homes (lawns & gardens, that is) , but their homes are not very close to my home, either. I don't know what would happen if I lived in a suburb where the homes had zero side-yards, like so many new developments seem to have now-a-days. 

Some of the farm fields around my home are operated by farmers who grows organic crops (some of these crops are certified some how but I don't know the details). I know the closest farm fields alternate year-to-year between corn and soybeans, both organic. Thus, as far as I know, there aren't any nearby farm fields that have pesticides, etc. used on them. I really don't have any knowledge of other farms in the area. My area is sort of a mixture of farms and homes. Some of these non-farm homes have a large acreage that's not really farmed any longer ("la-de-da homes" or "McMansions" some of them would be called if you know what I mean). 

I'm not sure this answers your question. But, this is what happens on my acreage and that of nearby farms. Post a message if you need further info from me. 

Bri


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

On my airfield and yard I use 2-4-D to control broad leaf weeds. Here in eastern SD Arial and land spreading of fertilizers and herbicides is common practice. We own farm land but do not farm ourselves so I can't tell you what they are using. I do know that Roundup is a major player though. For our CRP land they prefer that I use mechanical means for controling weeds.


----------



## ben2go (May 28, 2008)

none for me either


----------



## a1elcamino (May 20, 2006)

Hi have just a small garden and do not use pestcides.


----------



## ron434 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ontario Canada-cash crop-beef farmer . I use round-up on the corn.pre-plant incorporated herbicde on the eatable beans.


----------



## grassdigger104 (Mar 18, 2009)

SEVIN dust for bugs Treflan for weeds in peanuts. 20 ga for armadillos!


----------



## jcebbing (Aug 7, 2009)

I live in the Arkansas side of the Ozarks. I have a good size garden, but I do not, nor have
I ever used pesticides. The only insect that's really given me problems are tomato hornworms,
and, if you can find the buggers, squash em. Or use them for bait - they tell me fish love the
things. Anything else out there probably eats less than I do, and they're welcome to their
share. I have, on occasion, turned packs of ladybugs and praying mantises loose on the garden.
But that can bite you in the ass too - especially the mantises. They're ravenous and omnivores,
so they eat beneficial insects as well as the other kind.

The main problem with petroleum-based pesticides is, eventually, the insects build up a tolerance
to them. So you end using more and more and eventually the pest yer gonna 'cide is yourself.


----------



## 53jubilee (Jun 28, 2009)

let me tell ya about Diatomeous earth. Food grade DE is greatyou can drink it and help;
your bowels move, clear up cholestrol, help bones, get rid of parisites, kill insects in home and...well go ahead Google it you will be impressed. 

Hey if you know about it already great, 
have a nice day and remember what the 4th is clebrated for, be safe too!!!


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

I grow Blueberries, hay, some row crop stuff ( corn and soybeans ) and have a small garden. I used to carry a commercial restricted use pesticide license including areial application. I now only have a private RUP card so I can only use restricted use materials on my own crops. The product liability and liability of use ( drift and residue, etc ) is serious enough to scare the crap out of anyone in the manufacturing/use chain so persons involved are generally pretty carefull, although the states and federal govt have a lot of regulations also ( although they often make little or no sense ). The general rule of thumb is to use the safest way possible to control a problem ( BT's ) , although I also use lead poisoning on the larger pests. Seems your question is short, the answer may not be, it's growing season and I need sleep.


----------



## tree88 (Apr 23, 2009)

Never use pesticides on the garden - (& this is not a joke) - but the Mrs. uses them on her body - she is allergic to bites...


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Closest I use to a pesticide is Ivomec on the (beef) cattle. It works on a variety of internal worms, grubs, mites, lice, and flies.


----------



## bakertech (Nov 1, 2008)

Zone 7, Georgia. I have a little over an acre. I have flower and vegatable patches every where. GeorgiaBob


----------



## CITGAB (Oct 22, 2009)

I am in southern Missouri. I use pyrethrin and Ivermectin on my livestock. Use herbicides for spot spraying brush in the pasture.


----------



## Spike56 (Feb 17, 2010)

24-D, Remedi, Outlaw - put out when needed. Maybe once a year for different weeds in the pastures.

Every couple of years, at least one application of image / MSMA for Bahia around the house.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

Yes pesticides can be organic. If it kills or repels I'm interested. Part of the study was on natural, or green pesticides, by use, by region, so if you use a "green" product please include that as well. I can't wait till all the numbers are in. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Spike56 (Feb 17, 2010)

The only "green" pesticides I use are "NoLo" (if it is green) for GrassHoppers and some off the shelf products for hand spraying in the garden. I do not recall the names of these.


----------



## Deacon99 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pesticide Survey...*

Have two small garden plots and don't use pesticides. Lucky there are no potato bugs in our community but many about 1 mile away...
Bye


----------



## indianajo (Apr 15, 2009)

I sell grass occasionally but don't use any pesticide. I do spot apply brush killer to kill broadleaf weeds (thistle, ironweed, others), sticker vines, poison vines, locust basswood and maple tree seedlings. I use about 3 quarts a year of spectracide brush killer.


----------



## RebelYell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Pesticides are our friends*

Northeastern South Carolina.

Permethrin-10 (10% permethrin) - PBI/Gordon Corp. (spray on cows for flies) 4x/year during warm weather. Also spray it up into the trees 2x/year where I park to kill the aphids that crap sticky stuff on my car and truck.

Sevin liquid - Gulfstream Home and Garden - When corn tassles and again when it silks (2x per planting x 3 plantings/year =6x/year) and usually twice per year in other areas of the gardens. 

Spreadable fireant preventer in the yard each spring. Do not remember the brand I used this year or the active ingredient. Sorry

Orthene fireant mound treatment - Ortho- as needed throughout warm weather in the yard. <--GREAT STUFF BTW

On a side note...I have had NO fireants in my yard this year, nor have I noticed any while driving around. My dad mentioned this to me and I had not noticed, but it got me to looking. Have they all left?!?!  Wouldn't that be great!

Here are my "green" methods.....
--Fly swatter
--Badminton racket (bumblebees, yellow jackets, hornets, whatever buzzing around my head)


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

I 'll be sure to include Badminton!


----------



## pgsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

We are organic in our gardens. I use a garlic/pepper spray made with compost tea and a touch of orange oil as pest control.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

We use Diatomaceous earth to kill the exoskeleton bugs then use an organic solution of tobacco, citrus and hot peppers for the rest.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

I'm a little suprised with the amount of 'green' pesticides used so far.


----------



## NutmegCT (Jun 6, 2009)

Have to admit I wasn't really sure how to make my original answer here, as I didn't know your definition of pesticide. To me, it means something which kills the pests. But to others, it might mean a repellent. 

Is a non-toxic repellent a pesticide? From many of the answers here, it appears some say yes, and others say no.

Some folks feel herbicides are pesticides; other feel pesticides are for animal life, and herbicides are for plant life.

So when I use onion etc. to repel the bugs, I'm not killing critters, I'm repelling them. I'm not using a pesticide. But if I use tobacco, which kills, it is a pesticide. In some definitions all those things are "organic". 

As my 80 year old horticulturalist friend says ... "But I don't know if everything that was in the air, water, and ground, that the onion ate, was organic!"

Tom


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

In the past I have used Rotenone, Malthion, King Potato Dust. Now, all chemical pesticides are illegal in New Brunswick, so we are basically using zippo pesticides this year. If it works out then we will probably continue with no pesticides. If however the colorado beetle, grub worms and cut worms become too uncontrolled we will have to rethink that and figure out which of the so called eco-friendly pesticides we can use. I have a feeling with the increased costs for the equivalent eco-friendly pesticides, that we just may opt for the non-pesticide route.


----------



## rustngreese (May 4, 2009)

I am a flower grower in San Diego County, CA. We have such a warm, temperate climate here that we have to use chemicals. We do have a fair amount of farmers growing organically, but I think most are cheating when they need to. (I didn't say that). I use,: pesticides- Lannate, Dimethoate, Diazinon, Dipel, Couraze, Orthene, and pyrethrins when possible, fungicides- Subdue, Banrot, Benelate, Terrachlor, Captan, Cleary 3309, Zyban, Dithane, and Ridomil, herbicides- Roundup, Surflan, Ronstar WP, Sedge Hammer, 24D, 245T, and Fusilade. We are no longer permitted to use old standbys such as Vendex, Temik, Metasystox, Azadrin, DDT, and Chlordane, but we have them in storage still. (Better living through chemistry). I am very careful using these products, and we don't use anything unless it is necessary, but I believe in being ready. You would definitely want me on your side in case of chemical warfare! I am really more interested in tractors!


----------



## stablerfleef (Oct 21, 2008)

Home gardener in Massachusetts. Only pesticide used here (rarely, probably only once per season) is Sevin. Otherwise--organic.


----------



## borgward (Aug 14, 2004)

Don't use pesticides. 

I have large garden in Texas. The pests get to some of the stuff, but not too much. I can look out the window and I see birds dive bombing the garden all day. I guess they are eating a lot of the bugs.


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

Around here poison ivy is plentiful. When I moved in many trees had a serious infestation and the ground was covered in several places. I'm careful applying it, but PI doesn't go away unless I'm diligent.
Now it's mostly under control, but my neighbors don't appear to care. Except for my road front area, it's all along the country road I live on..like a vile green carpet.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I use Sevin spray in a 15 gallon sprayer w/ a table spoon of white vinegar to adjust the ph of the water. I would like to be able to control the Jap Beetles organicly. NW Arkansas


----------



## gpd387 (Jul 4, 2010)

I use sevin dust, but for fertilizer I use AGGRAND, it is the bomb. There is a complete line you can use. I am a dealer...so of course I love it, but once you use it so will you.


----------



## bolens1704 (Jul 21, 2009)

Northern Wisconsin
I use Malathion (Dupont) mostly for mosquito control, but it also takes care of the June-Bug grubs in the lawn, so that the skunks don't dig it up getting the little morsels.

Mixing per the directions gives really good immediate control, and the residual mosquito control is very good as well. I've tried the foggers and other stuff, but Malathion works the best as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Kman (Jan 27, 2010)

Midwest, large garden/small farm, no pesticides whatever.


----------



## olddutchman (May 14, 2007)

I am sorry, I became disabled some time back. I don't do any thing because of that. We have rabbits, and it We put a plant in, that's the manure, and I will spray Spectraside through a hand held sprayer.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

I appreciate everyone who has let me know. I would love to see more responses, lots of great ones, good diversity.


----------



## LostValley (May 21, 2009)

As few herbicides as possible. One application in hay fields and hand dosing of poison oak, star thistle and fireweed.


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

Amdro for the fire ants.
Rely and Razor for the weeds. Does a Gravely 2-wheeler count as a weed killer? 
Pyrethroids for the mosquitoes.
Ibis, Egrets, Mockingbirds, woodpeckers, Blue Jays, Red Birds, Parrots, Geckoes, .45, and a Rottweiler for all other pests.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Nothing yet, but the season isn't over.

Rob


----------



## xochiti (May 11, 2010)

Thats what happens when you try to out smart Mother N. Between them and the box elder bugs (don't know if they were imported like the japanese beetles, LOL) late September, early October can be a test of your moxie. 







)


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

Southeast Michigan. Mostly for garden. Use prythrin base spray to combat most bugs.


----------



## middleford (Aug 16, 2008)

On apples we use Sevin (insecticide) and Captan (fungicide) as wettable powder. On other crops, we use Sevin when necessary (Japanese beetles are bad last two years). We are in northern Illinois.


----------



## steve lalonde (Mar 18, 2010)

We have been farming Organicaly for the past 12 years so do not use any pesticides or any chemical fertilizers. We are located in South-West Quebec in Canada.


----------



## NutmegCT (Jun 6, 2009)

steve lalonde said:


> We have been farming Organicaly for the past 12 years so do not use any pesticides or any chemical fertilizers. We are located in South-West Quebec in Canada.


Steve - how do you control insects?

Tom
Connecticut


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 16, 2007)

*Pesticides*

As a general rule, I try to not use any pesticides for insect control. Eliminating weeds in proximity to the garden and planting trap crops like buckwheat, millet, or sunflowers away from your garden will act as a diversion for many pest problems. Additionally, planting companion plantsin your garden, like strong smelling Mexican Marigolds near your crops will confuse many insects.
If necessary, consider Bacillus Thuringiensis to control caterpillars of moths and butterflies, insecticidal soap for whiteflies and aphids, and spinosad for most other insect problems. Be aware that many insecticides, even organic ones, can be lethal to beneficial insects, as well. Read the label before you buy and before you use any of these products. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dearbornford (Oct 17, 2009)

Cidar oil seems to work good


----------



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

I don't farm, but have a garden. I do not use any unless out of ABSOLUTE necessity, but I don't have many pest problems in my garden to begin with.


----------



## borgward (Aug 14, 2004)

All pesticides do is to improve insects immunity to insecticides.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

borgward said:


> All pesticides do is to improve insects immunity to insecticides.


That's actually something I'm studying right now. Pesticides have to be more and more aggressive die to fittest surviving, and developing immunities.


----------



## NutmegCT (Jun 6, 2009)

Dugout said:


> That's actually something I'm studying right now. Pesticides have to be more and more aggressive die to fittest surviving, and developing immunities.


If you stop and think about it, even if just one fertile female survives the pesticide application(s), it'll probably reproduce. And its offspring are likely to be immune to the pesticide that the parent was immune to.

People hundreds of years ago knew this, and just tried to "control" and "live with" the problem. Natural repellants (onion, tansy, etc.) and barrier crops (hemp, onion, etc.) were common. Today's philosophy of "drench the yard with Bug-Zapo" is creating new generations of problems. 

Just like antibiotics.

Tom in CT


----------



## Tyork_tex (Jul 24, 2008)

I live on a 250 acre cow calf operation in northeast Texas I apply grazon twice a year and pronto big n riff to all my fence rows twice a year


----------



## TexasTractor (Nov 30, 2009)

Dugout said:


> I've been reading reports about pesticides and who controls their production, how and where they are distributed, and how they are used. I'm wondering if it's all true so I would like to get some feedback from everyone here since we represent such a diverse area.
> 
> In the following thread would you please put the region of the US or Canada where you live, type/chemical of the pesticide, manufacturer and how often you apply it?
> 
> ...


Sorry, do not farm or garden at present so I have not used any chemicals. Best to You,George Childs


----------



## tn bob (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't use pestices on my garden


----------



## raylinkz (May 28, 2010)

I have a small home garden, haven't used any type of pesticide or herbicide for years. Not organic, just willing to let nature take it's course. I do plant marigolds in the food area; am not sure it makes any difference but they do look nice and my wife likes them. Years ago, I knew a lady who collected bugs from her garden, chopped them in a blender and sprayed them back on her garden. She swore that it kept bugs away from her produce. Haven't tried it, but may if the bugs ever start getting more than my fair share.


----------



## scottyknows50 (Aug 9, 2010)

central iowa- warrior II mostly for insects. glystar (generic roundup) for broad-leafs and some halex now, too.


----------



## borgward (Aug 14, 2004)

Those products are just improving the genetics of those insects and broad-leafs to resist those products. Same goes for the GMO's. 

I know it's a tuff situation for farmers that have been using that stuff to quit. Maybe the government should subsidize farmers while they make the transition to organics.


----------



## northwestpat (May 15, 2008)

Hi. We don't use pesticides. The only real "pests" would be deer. And they are more like "pets". My wife owns and runs a Japanese Restaurant (Cafe Kitanishi - Home) and she thought about growing our own pesticide-free vegetables. But both of us are too busy. Maybe a greenhouse would work someday...


----------



## TexasTractor (Nov 30, 2009)

East Texas area;Did not put in garden this year,letting soil fallow.However,In past used seven dust and aerosol app
of red pepper liq solution we prepared ourselves.Don't know if that helps your survey.Good Luck.GDChilds


----------



## 1075 (Aug 10, 2004)

Small garden, do not use chemicals or pesticides of any kind.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I plant a little over a 1/4 acre of market garden. I will use a little Sevin dust or a generic permethrin spray if things get really bad but most of the time a little BT for the worms is all I need.

I loose more to deer than to bugs and I thin them in the fall with a Marlin .30-30.


----------



## tracs (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi friends, Thanks for sharing such a good information which is really useful to me. I am new to the forum and i am glad to join this community.


Thanks
msds authoring services


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I use Seven in liquid form to spray the apples and pears onthe fruits as well on the cabbage in the garden...


----------



## MsFarmer (May 23, 2010)

Only organic type pesticides. Companion planting, diatomatious earth and such.


----------



## Wolfcub (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm a bit worried about the effect pesticides etc. are having on the bee population lately ... not to mention what they do to us.
I'm no farmer but would do everything in my power to use as little as possible if I were.
Let's keep it natural wherever possible!

Dave


----------



## erik_olson (Sep 6, 2009)

*Apple tree pesticides*

Wisconsin, 5 acres.

Here are my pests and pesticides:

In the garden: I just plant extra. Japanese beetles (green) are a problem. Spot pyrethrins don't seem to impact: more fly in. Starting milky spore this year on the lawn for those. Otherwise I just plant extra of everything. 

Asparagus bugs - I have tried spot pyrethrins. They're still lurking in the patch.


Lawn: One treatment of 2,4D (herbicide) in early summer against dandelions. Can live with the rest.

Here are all my apple tree pests and pesticides:

Apple trees: I am trying an IPM program. Low impact, trapping, chemicals only where indicated. For my small orchard (16 trees + 7 new ones) a 25 gallon sprayer is adequate, sometimes 2 trips. Spraying organic Serenade, Surround, Spinosad. Chemical malathion as needed. Have not had big problems with aphids, mites, or scale so not using dormant oil. Have not used copper or sulphur either. 


Big problem with plum curculio. In past, malathion. Observed baseline: no malathion, bad outbreak. Tried Surround (kaolin clay powder) without surfactant which was a failure. This year I'm going back to malathion, esp. on the windbreak where they're hiding, on apples once after petal fall, and then Surround (100 lb purchase means enough for 4 years!).


Codling moth - got first caterpilars during pink and now first bloom. Physical removal wherever found on the property (or pyrethrin or FIRE.) Pheromone traps during bloom to detect moths. Big problem in past. I have Monterey (Spinosad) ready to spray after petal fall (because toxic to bees). 

Scab - minor problems yet after 3 years sanitation - trying Serenade for a 2nd year (bacillus subtilis, fungicide) which is mildly effective. I've got scab signs already after an early leaf bud and rainy weather. Ready to spray urea on ground this fall. 

Leafrollers - not really enough to worry about. 

I am still learning this stuff.


----------



## 39IHPickup (Apr 18, 2010)

We have a small operation and use no pesticides, herbicides, or fungicides on edible plants.

We rarely use Roundup sparingly for weed control around landscaping.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

We've got a grasshopper problem this year, I'm just about ready to call in the napalm.


----------



## Brother-Al (Jul 22, 2011)

I do the manual labor of killing whatever pests invade my garden, but I also use some natural solutions, homemade soap concoctions, and I do resort to Seven on my squash varieties, to protect against vine borers... worst damn pest I have ever dealt with in my gardens... I am guilty of using Spectracide Concentrate on my home foundation though... Already have fought battles with Termites and Carpenter Ants... Spectracide won, hands down. Took out a growing carpenter ant nest in one of my garage support beams last year... Tried everything else, worked seemingly for a few days, but never actually killed them off.... a gallon of Spectracide injected into the beam and surrounding areas killed a few thousand of them in their mad rush to escape... problem solved, ants gone..... for now.


----------



## BS RANCH (Dec 11, 2006)

At our eastern Sierra, California farm, we grow salad greens and hops. We gave up our organic certification due to it's poor standards and huge expense, but continue with the same 'organic' practices. Beneficial insects work for us...some native, some bought....actually, just ordered 50 million parasitic nematodes for application tomorrow (first time.) Parasitic nematodes target a broad spectrum of soil born insect pests. Also, FYI...compost tea also works well as a preventative measure. If your plants are happy they generally aren't susceptible to insect pressure.


----------



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

We try to keep pesticides as a last resort, but squash bugs are our problem. We found that Diatomaceous Earth works well as long as it does not get wet. It is the powdered form of a type sedimentary rock. It works by being an abrasive in the joints of the exoskeliton. It also seems to sterilize them b/c we quit seeing eggs or young after we applied it. We've been using drip tape for the past few years and that lets us water without wetting the Diatomaceous Earth. If it rains, we have to reapply once the plants dry off again.


----------



## foz682 (May 13, 2012)

We used round-up this year for the first time in many. Sprayed about 5 acres of hay field that has just gone back too far and needed a rotation. We thought about ploughing but my father did that to another piece of this property years ago and we had a lot of trouble with weeds, and especially mustard. Decided that spray and no till seeding would be our safest bet, and so far it's turning out nice.
Unfortunately our new neighbor didn't feel so great about the whole thing and said he'd come up with another solution, but he never presented us with any logical ideas so we sprayed. He got downright childish about the whole thing, accused us of killing his bees, says he's afraid to drink his water, and won't have anything to do with us anymore. He seemed a little misinformed in my opinion.
Spraying is not something that we plan on doing regularly, but if it's the only realistic option then that's what we'll do.


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey I see I'm kind of late to the party!I don't farm anymore but some of my land is sprayed by the farmer that rents it.(potatoes)And those guys LOVE to lay it down.Not sure of the current brands and names of the products he uses but I will try and find out and add later.In their defence the GPS guideance systems and imfared scans they use now adays help min the amount of product used.


----------



## Greginnd (Jun 25, 2012)

Paul5388 said:


> A search on the internet will provide the appropriate non-chemical pesticide for various species.


As a chemist I find this statement to make no sense at all. What is a "non-chemical" pesticide? Or a "non-chemical" anything for that matter.


----------

